# Anyone still have an old Beretta 950 Jetfire .25 single action pistol?



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I have one of the US made versions with the safety, the BS, and IMO it is the best of its kind. Got mine well used some years ago...keeping it!



Half cock, safety on, ready to go...NEVER fails to fire!

Got one?

Added: How can I tell the date of this one? The SN is visible, but obviously it is US made, so no Italian date code...

???? Thanks


----------



## HKNUT (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh Hell Yeah! I've had mine since the early 1990's Flawless operation even while it is in the wallet breakup holster. Its often carried as my 92fs Backup. As in sure here take my wallet


----------



## 24voltsdc (May 5, 2019)

Yes have one and love it. Mine was made in the 90's. Goes bang every time. And a sweet looking gun to boot.


----------

